# Just Ate, Full Tum!



## ThomasHobbes (Jan 6, 2017)

Show us your full tummies!

Nersh, 5yo Murray Darling just ate her first large adult rat.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 6, 2017)

Trinity loves her xlge rats 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHobbes (Jan 6, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Trinity loves her xlge rats


haha so cute!


----------



## baker (Jan 7, 2017)

Eastern brown after a medium rat. 

Cheers Cameron.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 19, 2017)

Had another freeloader visit our mice shed on the weekend.

This little guy is between about 50cm and 60cm and looks to be one of last years hatchlings. It got into one of the mice breeding boxes and helped itself to two adult mice. Just goes to show what they are capable of getting down.

Quarantined him/her in an empty enclosure until they're digested so it can be released.

George.


----------

